

Google's Varian: Search scale is 'bogus' - davecardwell
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-10309375-265.html

======
tokenadult
I like Varian's discussion of this pair of anecdotes he thinks of in answer to
a question:

"Q: Is innovation in the Valley as high as it was 10 years ago?"

"Varian: I'll tell you an angle that I think is different from 10 years ago,
and that's what I call the micro-multinational.

"One day I bumped into a friend of mine, and asked what she was up to. She
said, I've got a company. And I said tell me about it, and she said there are
12 people, three in New Delhi, two in Mountain View, and there's somebody in
Spain.

"And then two days later I ran into another guy, and he said I've got a
company, and there are four people in Italy, two people in the Czech Republic,
one in Spain, and three in San Francisco. And I said, whoa, what is this? A
trend! It's two of them!"

He goes on to discuss why this trend is happening and what it may mean for the
Valley.

